# Where can I have some exercise of FreeBSD?



## timtimtim (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi All, Could you provide some links or materials to me?

like using command to do something or like move file to the other path, something like that.


----------



## swegen (Feb 11, 2019)

This one is pretty good to get you started:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/new-users/article.html


----------



## meine (Feb 11, 2019)

Just search the net on "unix basic usage" and you'll find a lot of interesting pages. This one is maybe a good starter to: https://www.tutorialspoint.com/unix/index.htm 

Some command options can be a bit different between UNIX, FreeBSD and Linux (using a capital or non capital character for the same option), but my experience is that you will be prompted using a non existent option and it never (rarely) leads to total destruction.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2019)

Some useful sites:


			POSIX Shell Tutorial
		



			Unix/Linux Permissions - An Introduction and Tutorial


----------

